# Fascination with Aliens...



## Arran (Jan 27, 2006)

When I was in my mid-teens I was a keen MTB racer and general MTB enthusiast. My first real mountain bike was an Avanti Ridge Rider (NZ Brand that I coincidentally work for now) equipped with Suntour XCE with X-press shifters and oval-tech chainrings (*shudder*). I flogged the ass out of that bike and replaced most of the parts (starting with the shifters!) through use and abuse.

Then came my Nishiki Ariel. For those of you not farmiliar with the bike it was the 'watered down' version of the first gen. E-stay Alien. It was made of 4130 and equipped with a full Deore DX groupo, RM20's, Fisher Fat-trax tyres and un-branded bar/stem/post etc. My obsession was born. I would have loved to get an Alien at that point in time but had a cash-flow issue (being a school kid!). As with all my early bikes I eventually bent the forks and replaced them with my first shockers (RS-1's). I loved that bike and to this day regret letting it go. I had to sell it however, to fund my first M900 equipped bike.

For 14 years my love affair with Nishiki E-stay bikes lay dormant and i'd like to thank you all for re-igniting the flame. I stumbled upon this forum recently whilst researching Mantis frames (another of my passions as some of you may recognise) and after pouring over the VRC archives had a renewed interest in all things vintage MTB, particularly Aliens.

In the last month I have tracked down beautiful examples of the first Alien and the ACX (i'll post pics when I get them!) and am looking for more projects.

Now to the point... My cycling friends (most of whom are around my age) all think i've gone mad, spending up on 'old crap' (i'm also amassing a collection of early suspension forks). I know there are some very passionate mountain bikers/historians/collectors here but are any of you 'into' the Nishiki thing? Do any of you have any leads for me??? 

Cheers,

Arran.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

I don't think that anyone here knows how far too far is  

I do know one thing about the Nishiki Ariel, it was Missy Gioves first sponsored ride just before Yeti. 

Good luck on the collection. Looking good.


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

Funny thing... I just saw an Nishiki with elevated chainstays yesterday. Looked pretty abadandoned.


----------



## Arran (Jan 27, 2006)

erol/frost said:


> Funny thing... I just saw an Nishiki with elevated chainstays yesterday. Looked pretty abadandoned.


Sorry? Do you mean abandoned, left for dead? Can you please explain?

Cheers.


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

Arran said:


> When I was in my mid-teens I was a keen MTB racer and general MTB enthusiast. My first real mountain bike was an Avanti Ridge Rider (NZ Brand that I coincidentally work for now) equipped with Suntour XCE with X-press shifters and oval-tech chainrings (*shudder*). I flogged the ass out of that bike and replaced most of the parts (starting with the shifters!) through use and abuse.
> 
> Then came my Nishiki Ariel. For those of you not farmiliar with the bike it was the 'watered down' version of the first gen. E-stay Alien. It was made of 4130 and equipped with a full Deore DX groupo, RM20's, Fisher Fat-trax tyres and un-branded bar/stem/post etc. My obsession was born. I would have loved to get an Alien at that point in time but had a cash-flow issue (being a school kid!). As with all my early bikes I eventually bent the forks and replaced them with my first shockers (RS-1's). I loved that bike and to this day regret letting it go. I had to sell it however, to fund my first M900 equipped bike.
> 
> ...


www.teamkarim.com has a couple of the first Alien's (new in the box) and a couple of used.
I was going to buy one of his new ones for $500 but the guy seemed rude and was kind 
of a dick, so i spent my money elsewhere. The Alien's are nice though I've had a couple.


----------



## weps (Feb 2, 2006)

i used to love those bikes. thought the e-stay was greatest thing ever. havent seen one in person in years though. i can definitely understant your fascination though.

anyone have a timeline of the model changes? and component groups?


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

hey there, Montrose bike shop in california has a nos nishiki just like the one on the mba cover you posted size is 16 i believe. give em a call.
Will


----------



## Arran (Jan 27, 2006)

Williwoods said:


> hey there, Montrose bike shop in california has a nos nishiki just like the one on the mba cover you posted size is 16 i believe. give em a call.
> Will


Thanks Will, that one's actually already mine! I just bought it.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

XR4TI said:


> www.teamkarim.com has a couple of the first Alien's (new in the box) and a couple of used.
> I was going to buy one of his new ones for $500 but the guy seemed rude and was kind
> of a dick, so i spent my money elsewhere. The Alien's are nice though I've had a couple.


Team Karim is hasa really bad reputaion around the Bay. They are pretty well known for knowingly selling stolen bikes. The Berkeley police raid them almost annually. If any of my bikes get lifted, I am heading straight there.


----------



## Arran (Jan 27, 2006)

weps said:


> anyone have a timeline of the model changes? and component groups?


I only know for sure about the first 2 models but I think it went something like this:

'89 - Tange Prestige Cr-mo frame (white) with full M-730 XT group (thumb shifters), Araya RM20 rims

'90(& '91?) - 7005 Alloy front/Tange Prestige Cr-mo bolt-on rear frame (red/chrome) with full M-731 XT group (Rapidfire push-push shifters), Araya RM17 rims.

'92-'93 - 7005 Alloy frame with mixed XT/LX groupset(?), Mavic Rims(?)


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

Boy named SSue said:


> Team Karim is hasa really bad reputaion around the Bay. They are pretty well known for knowingly selling stolen bikes. The Berkeley police raid them almost annually. If any of my bikes get lifted, I am heading straight there.


Probably good I didn't buy from them. I hate people who deal with stolen bikes. I have
alot of pride in my bikes. They're considered a part of my family. I love my bikes more
than I like some people.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

*Typo?*



XR4TI said:


> I love my bikes more than I like some people.


Most. Most people.

'Guin


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

pinguwin said:


> Most. Most people.
> 
> 'Guin


True!


----------



## chapel00 (Jan 23, 2004)

*dreams do come ture*

post some pics once you get it
my first mtb was an e-stay ariel at a too big 19inch-getting misty eyed


----------



## Arran (Jan 27, 2006)

chapel00 said:


> post some pics once you get it
> my first mtb was an e-stay ariel at a too big 19inch-getting misty eyed


Will do. I laughed when I read your post because mine was a 19" ane probably a size too big aswell.


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

Arran said:


> I only know for sure about the first 2 models but I think it went something like this:
> 
> '89 - Tange Prestige Cr-mo frame (white) with full M-730 XT group (thumb shifters), Araya RM20 rims
> 
> ...


I sometimes wish I'd kept a few catalogs or taken a few photos. I worked for a Nishiki dealer in the late '80s and early '90s and ended up owning four Aliens in that time frame.

Alien #1 was an '89 Prestige steel. White with a purple tint clearcoat. This bike was a demo/loaner until my 1990 frameset became available.

Alien #2 was a 1990 Prestige steel. White with black spatter. This year Nishiki offered both full steel and the ACX with the aluminum front triangle. My 1990 frame ended up breaking where the right elevated chainstay met the right dropout. Not too suprising, these bikes flexed quite a bit.

Alien #3 was a warrenty replacement for Alien #2. They had stopped making the Prestige steel model and replaced it with Alien AL (I forget whether it was a '91 or '92), and after a short while, this frame cracked too - at the head tube. Apparently, Nishiki and several other manufactuers had contracted a Taiwan company named Anlun to build their aluminum bikes. Needless to say, Anlun had major QC problems with their frame building processes, and there were many frame failures. Anlun went bankrupt and closed shop in '93. Most, if not all of the '90 thru '92 Alien ACX and Alien AL models were built by this company, and I think most of them broke, which is why they're pretty rare these days.

Alien #4 was a warrenty replacement for Alien #3. Another AL model (1993), and by this time, the aluminum bikes were made by Kastan (Former owner and founder of Redline BMX bikes) in Mexico. It was an excellent built frame, but by this time, I'd had enough of the whole E-stay thing. I built and rode the '93 Alien AL for a few months, then sold the frame. I guess it was a good thing, as the E-stay style faded from the MTB scene soon afterwards.


----------



## RustyKnale (Dec 13, 2006)

*still riding my Ariel*

I still ride my Nishiki Ariel frequently in the winter. Its full fenders and lack of suspension keep my clean-up sessions shorter than my rides. It's a 23" frame with original parts except for the bars, saddle, and seatpost. I thought some of the decals were over-the-top, and had to go. I like the smooth, compliant ride of the forks and rear triangle.


----------



## VernDog (Jan 17, 2004)

*"Norco Pinnacle"*

1990, I had a decked out norco pinnacle, based on the elevated chainstay concept, bright colors back then, white, fusica(pink) and black. to bad I sold it, it was cool, seeing the front cover on the mtaction, kinda brings back some early memomies on mtb bikes that I had owned while in highschool. really likes the red/silver acx bike, never had one, good luck with your search on getting one.

Verndogger


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Vernon VernDog said:


> norco pinnacle..bright colors back then, white, fusica(pink) and black.


With those colors, are you sure you don't mean a *Klein* Pinnacle 

'Guin


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I saw this Alien in Durango last week, being used as a town bike.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

I've always wanted an Alien. Looks like the recently posted bikes held up pretty good over the years.I like elevated chainstay bikes myself but I had on of my Haros crack above the front derailleur so I'm a little hesitant about buying another vintage E-stay bike.


----------



## mrkawasaki (Aug 2, 2006)

*Always Elevated*

Here in the UK I ride a 89 Alien to which I have added Switchblades, Mavic headset, some mk2 titanium Onza bar ends, replaced the XT post with a Control Tech, added a first generation Flite and finished off with some NOS Tioga Farmer John tyres.

My weakness for e-stays has stretched to a 92 Haro Extreme, 92 Alpinestars CroMega and a 91 Yeti Ultimate - although I'm a bit hesitant about older aluminium as I like to ride and race my collection! All these frames have been sourced through Fleabay from the US.

Like you Arran, I'm keen to discover the time span for e-stays: when and what was the first custom then production models; what was the last etc. One day I would like a frame builder to build me a contemporary recreation as a homage to these great designs.

Neil


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

I bought an ACX frame a couple of years back off CL for cheap. I must say that I was surprised by how much tube manuipulation went into making it. It's actually very impressive what went into making those frames.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Boy named SSue said:


> I bought an ACX frame a couple of years back off CL for cheap. I must say that I was surprised by how much tube manuipulation went into making it. It's actually very impressive what went into making those frames.


To bad they are heavy.


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

Is there a site that lists the different E-stay Nishiki (and other) models?


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

Figured this would be a good place if someone was looking for an Alien. 

Not my bike, next state over. And he's asking a reasonable price too. Linkage.

http://joinomba.org/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=6119

JmZ
(Worst part is it's my size, and I have the cash, but _no way_ will I be able to sneak that past the wife.  )


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Zanetti said:


> I sometimes wish I'd kept a few catalogs or taken a few photos.


This is the best I can do. I can't find '89.


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

This thread must be deja vu all over again.  Yesterday while taking the dog for a run around the neighborhood I spied an Alien ACX peeking out of an open garage door. Definitely an red/chrome ACX with the Switchblade fork. 

Need some advise here, how do I liberate this bike so it can come live at my house? I've never tried the knock on the door deal..got any good lines? This was the bike of my dreams back then :thumbsup:


----------



## bushwhacker (Nov 22, 2005)

RustyKnale said:


> I still ride my Nishiki Ariel frequently in the winter. Its full fenders and lack of suspension keep my clean-up sessions shorter than my rides. It's a 23" frame with original parts except for the bars, saddle, and seatpost. I thought some of the decals were over-the-top, and had to go. I like the smooth, compliant ride of the forks and rear triangle.


 I have that exact same bike. I got about 13 old bikes from a friend of mine that was cleaning out his basement. One was the Nishiki, got a 100th anniversary Schwinn XS Bmx that was 100% original, plus several other bmx's and one Trek mountainbike.

Heres a pic of the haul....you can see the Nishiki on the right.









A pic of the bmx'rs I got









And the XS...









All the Nishiki needs is a BB and its competely rideable.


----------



## Arran (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks for the scan RR. I have an unused, completely NOS '90 ACX just like the image (but a size smaller). I know the general consensus on this forum is that bikes are to be ridden... but not this one. I bid on a '90 Nishiki catalogue on Fleabay a few months back but gave up when it went over $50!  

I recently picked up an 18" '91 ACX frame from England. It's black and chrome and has a few subtle differences to the bike pictured above. The front section had a crack in the head tube so it's at the repairers at present. I have had the decals reproduced and have stock-piled enough early '90's bling to deck it out as soon as I get it back! I'll post pics when it's completed.


----------



## Arran (Jan 27, 2006)

P.S.

If anyone has a NOS pair of Cyclepro Motivator tires like to ones pictured above please let me know! My '90 ACX has a Smoke and Dart combo and it irritates the hell out of me that it's not exactly as per the catalogue... :madman: :madmax:


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Arran said:


> I bid on a '90 Nishiki catalogue on Fleabay a few months back but gave up when it went over $50!


Whoa! You mean all these piles of paper I have been hoarding for 25 years are worth something?

I'm doing my best to scan the good stuff for my gallery on RetroBike. They don't limit me to 1024 definition, so I'm putting full size scans there.


----------



## Arran (Jan 27, 2006)

Repack Rider said:


> Whoa! You mean all these piles of paper I have been hoarding for 25 years are worth something?


Uh.... No. I mis-quoted.... myself. I meant to say "That catalogue is worth nothing. Just send it to me and i'll dispose of it for you."


----------



## dslranger (Apr 19, 2005)

*Elevated Chainstys*

High guys. I'm looking for an older rigid bike that would have frame clearance for 2.7 or preferedly 3.0 tires. Was thinking maybe an elevated chainstay bike might do the trick. Any suggestions?

Thanks Steve B.


----------



## aspirina (Jan 25, 2007)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=300433&highlight=nishiki+ariel

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=3491951#post3491951

yo tengo una ariel


----------

